# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  وش رايكم بتصويري

## عفاف الهدى

وش رايكم بتصويري :embarrest:

----------


## هدى العفاف

حركات الصو والتصوير
ماشاء الله عليش 
بس اقول ارسلي ليي الوردة الحمره عجبتني
وبصراحه مو بس الصور الا حلوين حتى توقيعش
لا تحرمينا من الجمال 
ويعطيش الله لف عافيه

----------


## مضراوي

حلو تصويرك ..
يعطيك العافيه ..
تحياتي..

----------


## همس الصمت

تصوير حلو عفاف
والوردات يجنووووو مرررررررة
عليك بالف عافية يارب
وتتهني فيهم يارب
ويالله دوم ورينا تصويرك الحلو ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> حركات الصو والتصوير
> ماشاء الله عليش 
> بس اقول ارسلي ليي الوردة الحمره عجبتني
> وبصراحه مو بس الصور الا حلوين حتى توقيعش
> لا تحرمينا من الجمال 
> ويعطيش الله لف عافيه



*الش الي تبيه توأمتي 
انت تامري امر 
والجمال هو مرورش في متصفحي 
الله يعافيش 
مأجورين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> حلو تصويرك ..
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> تحياتي..



*الحلو مرورك اخوي مضراوي
الله يعافيك
ومشكور على ترك بصمتك هنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> تصوير حلو عفاف
> والوردات يجنووووو مرررررررة
> عليك بالف عافية يارب
> وتتهني فيهم يارب
> ويالله دوم ورينا تصويرك الحلو ..
> موفقة لكل خير ..



*عيونك الأحلى
اتفضلي على الوردات خيو
واسعدني مرورك في متصفحي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

روعه هـالوردات 
بس اني ابغى البيضاء 
يسلمو عمووه 
بانتظار جديدش 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا والله 
حقاتي 
ما اعطي احد 
بدل ما تعطيني 
هاهاهاها
يسلموا عالمرور حبابه

----------


## ليلاس

*تصويييييير حلو غنااااتي.}}*


*و للأمام إن شاء الله*

*يعطيييييييييك العاافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعافيش خيو 
سلمت اناملكي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*الورد شي قميل ومره رهيب وينحب =p* 

*تتهًني بآلورد عفآف =)* 

*التصوير والورد قميلين ،،*

*ثآنكس على الطرح ..،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكوره عالمرور حبيبتي
مأجورين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاء الله ..
الورداات والتصويرر حلووين مرره 
عليك بالعافيه
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا حبوبه 
ويعطيش العافية

----------


## نبراس،،،

جميله جدا هذه اللقطات 
الوان تريح الناضرين لهاا طبيعه راائعه 
كل الشكر لك اختي عفاف 
اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم 
نبراس 
موفق اين ما كنت

----------

